# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Re: UN CLIC SOLIDAIRE POUR LES ANIMAUX QUI REGROUPE TOUT!!!!

## nounou

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## zouk

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Vanille12

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## zouk

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celko

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## aimelydie

:Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## nounou

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## nounou

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## nounou

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## nounou

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## mariel95

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## nounou

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## zouk

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## nounou

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

http://www.lavanguardia.es/lv24h/200705 ... 13851.html (sondage au milieu de la page, répondre SI - pour l'abolition de la CORRIDA)

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com(cliquez sur les 3)
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com(cliquez sur les 4)
http://rainforest.care2.com/(cliquez sur les 3)
http://www.thehorseloverssite.com/default.php
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com


http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème ou 3ème
réponse)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate/20 ... html(Voter SI contre la corrida)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://www.m6info.fr/cms/display.jsp?id=ri2_852741 (contre l'expérimentation animale!

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## nounou

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## chaskounette

a voté    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## nounou

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## nounou

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## nounou

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## nounou

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## nounou

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## nounou

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## nounou

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## nounou

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## nounou

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## nounou

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

http://www.lavanguardia.es/lv24h/200705 ... 13851.html (sondage au milieu de la page, répondre SI - pour l'abolition de la CORRIDA)

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com(cliquez sur les 3)
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com(cliquez sur les 4)
http://rainforest.care2.com/(cliquez sur les 3)
http://www.thehorseloverssite.com/default.php
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com


http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème ou 3ème
réponse)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate/20 ... html(Voter SI contre la corrida)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://www.m6info.fr/cms/display.jsp?id=ri2_852741 (contre l'expérimentation animale!

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## nounou

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## BrunoT

[scroll:x8633r9i]..fait   :ange2: [/scroll:x8633r9i]

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## vanessa01

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## golum

:Embarrassment: k:   mais ce lien ne marche pas chez moi:
http://www.thehorseloverssite.com/default.php

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## psycat

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## taly30

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## liseron

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

http://www.lavanguardia.es/lv24h/200705 ... 13851.html (sondage au milieu de la page, répondre SI - pour l'abolition de la CORRIDA)

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com(cliquez sur les 3)
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com(cliquez sur les 4)
http://rainforest.care2.com/(cliquez sur les 3)
http://www.thehorseloverssite.com/default.php
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com


http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème ou 3ème
réponse)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate/20 ... html(Voter SI contre la corrida)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://www.m6info.fr/cms/display.jsp?id=ri2_852741 (contre l'expérimentation animale!

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## luna71

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

http://www.lavanguardia.es/lv24h/200705 ... 13851.html (sondage au milieu de la page, répondre SI - pour l'abolition de la CORRIDA)

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com(cliquez sur les 3)
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com(cliquez sur les 3)
http://rainforest.care2.com/(cliquez sur les 3)
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème ou 3ème
réponse)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate/20 ... html(Voter SI contre la corrida)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://www.m6info.fr/cms/display.jsp?id=ri2_852741 (contre l'expérimentation animale!

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## laura-nala

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Chipinou

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## mpriscillia

hop... j'ai pas trop compris, je voyais que des pouces levés!!
il faut trouver les liens en fait, c'est un jeu de piste  :Smile: 

peut etre faudrait il les remettre régulierement par un copié coller? ou ne pas mettre de pouce  :hein: 

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com(cliquez sur les 3)
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com(cliquez sur les 3)
http://rainforest.care2.com/(cliquez sur les 3)
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:  tu as pu voir que je les remets de temps en temps, CARONYNA aussi le fait, mais le fait de mettre    :Embarrassment: k:  ça veut dire qu'on l'a fait, et ça fait automatiquement remonter le post   :hein2:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## mpriscillia

:lol2:    ok!!!

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## MOEM5722

pour vous tous freres animaux

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

http://www.lavanguardia.es/lv24h/200705 ... 13851.html (sondage au milieu de la page, répondre SI - pour l'abolition de la CORRIDA)

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com(cliquez sur les 3)
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com(cliquez sur les 3)
http://rainforest.care2.com/(cliquez sur les 3)
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème ou 3ème
réponse)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate/20 ... html(Voter SI contre la corrida)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://www.m6info.fr/cms/display.jsp?id=ri2_852741 (contre l'expérimentation animale!

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Alcyana

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## AZUR

http://www.lavanguardia.es/lv24h/200705 ... 13851.html (sondage au milieu de la page, répondre SI - pour l'abolition de la CORRIDA)

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com
http://rainforest.care2.com/
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème réponse)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate/20 ... html(Voter SI contre la corrida)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://www.m6info.fr/cms/display.jsp?id=ri2_852741 (contre l'expérimentation animale!
signé!

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## AZUR

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## AZUR

http://www.lavanguardia.es/lv24h/200705 ... 13851.html (sondage au milieu de la page, répondre SI - pour l'abolition de la CORRIDA)

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com(vous pouvez cliquer sur les 3!) 
http://rainforest.care2.com/
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème réponse)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate/20 ... html(Voter SI contre la corrida)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://www.m6info.fr/cms/display.jsp?id=ri2_852741 (contre l'expérimentation animale!)
signé!   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celine33

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Lady59



----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celine33



----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celine33



----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celine33



----------


## celine33

http://www.lavanguardia.es/lv24h/200705 ... 13851.html (sondage au milieu de la page, répondre SI - pour l'abolition de la CORRIDA)

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com(vous pouvez cliquer sur les 3!) 
http://rainforest.care2.com/
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

*  http://actuanimaux.com/ (plusieurs rubriques à cliquer)  

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème réponse)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate/20 ... html(Voter SI contre la corrida)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://www.m6info.fr/cms/display.jsp?id=ri2_852741 (contre l'expérimentation animale!)
signé!

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celine33

[img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img]

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

fait !

----------


## celine33

[img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img]

----------

Tous les jours, je vais cliquer sur plusieurs sites : pour nourrir les animaux, pour des pétitions, pour des urgences, etc... Je n'oublie jamais d'aller cliquer

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celine33

[img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/forum65.gif[/img]

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celine33

[img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img]

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celine33

[img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img]

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## AZUR

http://www.lavanguardia.es/lv24h/200705 ... 13851.html (sondage au milieu de la page, répondre SI - pour l'abolition de la CORRIDA)

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com(vous pouvez cliquer sur les 3!) 
http://rainforest.care2.com/
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

* http://actuanimaux.com/ (plusieurs rubriques à cliquer) 

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème réponse)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate/20 ... html(Voter SI contre la corrida)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://www.m6info.fr/cms/display.jsp?id=ri2_852741 (contre l'expérimentation animale!)
http://pets-angels.forumactif.com (cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum ; là, il y en a 3, cela fait gagner unpeu d'argent comme Sos Teckel)

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## AZUR

http://www.lavanguardia.es/lv24h/200705 ... 13851.html (sondage au milieu de la page, répondre SI - pour l'abolition de la CORRIDA)

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com(vous pouvez cliquer sur les 3!) 
http://rainforest.care2.com/
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

* http://actuanimaux.com/ (plusieurs rubriques à cliquer) 

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème réponse)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate/20 ... html(Voter SI contre la corrida)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://www.m6info.fr/cms/display.jsp?id=ri2_852741 (contre l'expérimentation animale!)
 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

http://www.lavanguardia.es/lv24h/200705 ... 13851.html (sondage au milieu de la page, répondre SI - pour l'abolition de la CORRIDA)

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com(vous pouvez cliquer sur les 3!) 
http://rainforest.care2.com/
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

* http://actuanimaux.com/ (plusieurs rubriques à cliquer) 

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème réponse)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate/20 ... html(Voter SI contre la corrida)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://www.m6info.fr/cms/display.jsp?id=ri2_852741 (contre l'expérimentation animale!)
http://pets-angels.forumactif.com (cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum ; là, il y en a 3, cela fait gagner unpeu d'argent comme Sos Teckel)

----------


## framboise

Tout fait 



http://www.lavanguardia.es/lv24h/200...339613851.html (sondage au milieu de la page, répondre SI - pour l'abolition de la CORRIDA)

*65% de si
*

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com 

et en plus , j' ai signé toutes les pétitions pour 4 personnes



http://www.m6info.fr/cms/display.jsp?id=ri2_852741  (contre l'expérimentation animale!)

Euh, j' ai pas trouvé

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k: 


" http://www.m6info.fr/cms/display.jsp?id=ri2_852741 (contre l'expérimentation animale!)

Euh, j' ai pas trouvé  "   * je pense que c'est terminé*    :hein2:

----------


## framboise

Fait  

Pour ce lien : 

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite...he/6298/d/f/1/

J' ai revoté mai ai obtenu cette réponse  

[center:11s3d2uo]Vous avez déjà participé à ce sondage.
Seul votre premier vote a été pris en compte. [/center:11s3d2uo]

----------


## JUMECA

moi aussi j'ai toujours cette réponse, mais je continue à le faire quand même    ::

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celine33



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celine33



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com(vous pouvez cliquer sur les 3!) 
http://rainforest.care2.com/
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

* http://actuanimaux.com/ (plusieurs rubriques à cliquer) 

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème réponse)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate/20 ... html(Voter SI contre la corrida)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://www.m6info.fr/cms/display.jsp?id=ri2_852741 (contre l'expérimentation animale!)
http://pets-angels.forumactif.com (cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum ; là, il y en a 3, cela fait gagner unpeu d'argent comme Sos Teckel)

----------


## CARONYNA



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## krysduv

UN CLIC SOLIDAIRE POUR LES ANIMAUX QUI REGROUPE TOUT!!!!!!!!!

----------


## krysduv

UN CLIC SOLIDAIRE POUR LES ANIMAUX QUI REGROUPE TOUT!!!!!!!!!

----------


## krysduv

UN CLIC SOLIDAIRE POUR LES ANIMAUX QUI REGROUPE TOUT!!!!!!!!!

----------


## krysduv

UN CLIC SOLIDAIRE POUR LES ANIMAUX QUI REGROUPE TOUT!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## twiggy

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com(vous pouvez cliquer sur les 3!) 
http://rainforest.care2.com/
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

* http://actuanimaux.com/ (plusieurs rubriques à cliquer) 

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème réponse)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate/20 ... html(Voter SI contre la corrida)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://www.m6info.fr/cms/display.jsp?id=ri2_852741 (contre l'expérimentation animale!)
http://pets-angels.forumactif.com (cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum ; là, il y en a 3, cela fait gagner unpeu d'argent comme Sos Teckel)

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ti-miss



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celine33



----------


## nad0701



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## vivre libre

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com(vous pouvez cliquer sur les 3!) 
http://rainforest.care2.com/
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

* http://actuanimaux.com/ (plusieurs rubriques à cliquer) 

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème réponse)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate/20 ... html(Voter SI contre la corrida)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://www.m6info.fr/cms/display.jsp?id=ri2_852741 (contre l'expérimentation animale!)
http://pets-angels.forumactif.com (cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum ; là, il y en a 3, cela fait gagner unpeu d'argent comme Sos Teckel)

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## corazone59

Il y a aussi ce lien pour les loups  

http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate/wolves/

Et ce lien contre le réchauffement climatique qui concerne aussi bien les animaux que les humains 

http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate/global-warming/

Sinon cliqué partout comme tous les jours

----------


## celine33



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

> Il y a aussi ce lien pour les loups  
> 
> http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate/wolves/
> 
> Et ce lien contre le réchauffement climatique qui concerne aussi bien les animaux que les humains 
> 
> http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate/global-warming/
> 
> Sinon cliqué partout comme tous les jours


c'est compris dans tous les "clics" du début de la liste     :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celine33



----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com
http://rainforest.care2.com/
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

* http://actuanimaux.com/ (plusieurs rubriques à cliquer) 

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème réponse)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate/20 ... html(Voter SI contre la corrida)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://pets-angels.forumactif.com (cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum ; là, il y en a 3, cela fait gagner unpeu d'argent comme Sos Teckel)

----------


## cali0606



----------


## CARONYNA

Je transmet :



Date de création : 11-01-2010
Date de clôture : 30-01-2010

Auteur
Amis de la SNPA

Description

Canteleu 76

Un sale individu s'est acharné sur un petit chien de race Bouledogue Français âgé de 1 an, La scène se passant dans un immeuble il a entouré de scotch le museau de ce petit chien pour que les voisins ne l'entendent pas hurler sous les coups que ce monstre lui portait puis voyant ce malheureux chien plein de sang il a lavé celui-ci dans la baignoire et l'a déposé chez le vétérinaire qui n'a pu qu'euthanasier ce malheureux chien ne pouvant le sauver, La SNPA à déposé plainte contre ce sale individu.

Si comme moi vous voulez que cette personne paie pour l'acte barbare qu'elle a commit signez cette pétition et faites la circuler au maximum.

Merci pour lui.

*PETITION :* http://www.petitionduweb.com/voirpetiti ... ition=5955

MERCI Pour ce pauvre petit Bouledogue, Reposes En Paix ....

----------


## CARONYNA

Est-ce qu'un modérateur peut éffacer mon message, merci

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## maelojo



----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## maelojo



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Lili03



----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## maelojo



----------


## JUMECA

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com
http://rainforest.care2.com/
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

* http://actuanimaux.com/ (plusieurs rubriques à cliquer) 

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème réponse)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate/20 ... html(Voter SI contre la corrida)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://pets-angels.forumactif.com (cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum ; là, il y en a 3, cela fait gagner unpeu d'argent comme Sos Teckel)

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Eminie



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Eminie



----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com
http://rainforest.care2.com/
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

* http://actuanimaux.com/ (plusieurs rubriques à cliquer) 

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème réponse)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate/20 ... html(Voter SI contre la corrida)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://pets-angels.forumactif.com (cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum ; là, il y en a 3, cela fait gagner unpeu d'argent comme Sos Teckel)

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## GUIBERT

bisous

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## hypnotica



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com
http://rainforest.care2.com/
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

* http://actuanimaux.com/ (plusieurs rubriques à cliquer) 

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème réponse)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate/20 ... html(Voter SI contre la corrida)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://pets-angels.forumactif.com (cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum ; là, il y en a 3, cela fait gagner unpeu d'argent comme Sos Teckel)

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Léanna



----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## laurence1



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celine33



----------


## marine34

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com
http://rainforest.care2.com/
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

* http://actuanimaux.com/ (plusieurs rubriques à cliquer) 

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème réponse)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate/20 ... html(Voter SI contre la corrida)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://pets-angels.forumactif.com (cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum ; là, il y en a 3, cela fait gagner unpeu d'argent comme Sos Teckel)

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## félin



----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## félin



----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com
http://rainforest.care2.com/
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

* http://actuanimaux.com/ (plusieurs rubriques à cliquer - on peut cliquer 3 fois pour chaque    ::  

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème réponse)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate/20 ... html(Voter SI contre la corrida)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://pets-angels.forumactif.com (cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum ; là, il y en a 3, cela fait gagner unpeu d'argent comme Sos Teckel)

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Moline(O_o)



----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com
http://rainforest.care2.com/
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

* http://actuanimaux.com/ (plusieurs rubriques à cliquer - on peut cliquer 3 fois pour chaque  

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème réponse)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate/20 ... html(Voter SI contre la corrida)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://pets-angels.forumactif.com (cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum ; là, il y en a 3, cela fait gagner unpeu d'argent comme Sos Teckel)

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## shashatouille

c'est fait!

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## agnes richl



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Manly

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## sharx



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com
http://rainforest.care2.com/
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

* http://actuanimaux.com/ (plusieurs rubriques à cliquer - on peut cliquer 3 fois pour chaque 

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème réponse)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate/20 ... html(Voter SI contre la corrida)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://pets-angels.forumactif.com (cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum ; là, il y en a 3, cela fait gagner unpeu d'argent comme Sos Teckel)

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celine33



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## loupio76



----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com
http://rainforest.care2.com/
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

* http://actuanimaux.com/ (plusieurs rubriques à cliquer - on peut cliquer 3 fois pour chaque 

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème réponse)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate/20 ... html(Voter SI contre la corrida)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://pets-angels.forumactif.com (cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum ; là, il y en a 3, cela fait gagner unpeu d'argent comme Sos Teckel)

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com
http://rainforest.care2.com/
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

* http://actuanimaux.com/ (plusieurs rubriques à cliquer - on peut cliquer 3 fois pour chaque 

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème réponse)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate/20 ... html(Voter SI contre la corrida)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://pets-angels.forumactif.com (cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum ; là, il y en a 3, cela fait gagner unpeu d'argent comme Sos Teckel)

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## SEROTINE

à tous les passionnés de protection animale et aux amoureux d'animaux

serotine

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO



----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO



----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO



----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO



----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com
http://rainforest.care2.com/
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

* http://actuanimaux.com/ (plusieurs rubriques à cliquer - on peut cliquer 3 fois pour chaque 

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/...e-les-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/2...-de-las-pieles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème réponse)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate...ciones822.html(Voter SI contre la corrida)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite...he/6298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://pets-angels.forumactif.com (cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum ; là, il y en a 3, cela fait gagner unpeu d'argent comme Sos Teckel)

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO



----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO



----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO



----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO



----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO



----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO



----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO



----------


## Oscar et Betty

:Stick Out Tongue: lusun:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://rainforest.care2.com/
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com
http://clicanimaux.com

* http://actuanimaux.com/ (plusieurs rubriques à cliquer - on peut cliquer 5 fois pour chaque)

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème réponse)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://pets-angels.forumactif.com (cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum ; là, il y en a 3, cela fait gagner unpeu d'argent comme Sos Teckel

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Yanka



----------


## Deedo



----------


## JUMECA



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA



----------


## celine33

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://rainforest.care2.com/
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com
http://clicanimaux.com

* http://actuanimaux.com/ (plusieurs rubriques à cliquer - on peut cliquer 5 fois pour chaque)

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... eles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème réponse)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://www.cliquonspourlaterre.fr/clic.html  cliquez sur toutes les pubs et respectez le timer quand il y en a




PS: pets-angels retiré car le forum n'existe plus

----------


## JUMECA



----------


## JUMECA



----------


## JUMECA



----------


## JUMECA



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celine33



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA



----------


## celine33



----------


## JUMECA



----------


## JUMECA



----------


## celine33



----------


## JUMECA



----------


## JUMECA



----------


## ptikuik

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA



----------


## ptikuik

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celine33



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ptikuik

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ptikuik

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ptikuik

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://rainforest.care2.com/
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com
http://clicanimaux.com

* http://actuanimaux.com/ (plusieurs rubriques à cliquer - on peut cliquer 5 fois pour chaque)

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca-fait-debat/le-duel/98-faut-il-interdire-les-corridas

http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-que-te-parece-el-uso-de-las-pieles(Voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème réponse)

http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/questionnaire/fiche/6298/d/f/1/
(contre les Ferias)
http://sosteckel.com/(cliquez sur les pubs juste avant le début du forum, une ou deux pour faire des sous)

http://www.cliquonspourlaterre.fr/clic.html cliquez sur toutes les pubs et respectez le timer quand il y en a

----------


## ptikuik

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA



----------


## ptikuik

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ptikuik

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Cicer



----------


## ptikuik

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA



----------


## celine33



----------


## ptikuik

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA



----------


## ptikuik

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ptikuik

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ptikuik

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA



----------


## celine33



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA



----------


## ptikuik

> http://babyseals.care2.com
> http://oceans.care2.com
> http://bigcats.care2.com
> http://primates.care2.com
> http://pets.care2.com
> http://rainforest.care2.com/
> http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com
> http://clicanimaux.com
> 
> ...


  :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA



----------


## ptikuik

> http://babyseals.care2.com
> http://oceans.care2.com
> http://bigcats.care2.com
> http://primates.care2.com
> http://pets.care2.com
> http://rainforest.care2.com/
> http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com
> http://clicanimaux.com
> 
> ...



 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA



----------


## ptikuik

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celine33



----------


## JUMECA



----------


## JUMECA



----------


## JUMECA



----------


## ptikuik

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA



----------


## JUMECA



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ptikuik

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA



----------


## ptikuik

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA



----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ptikuik

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

Cliqué

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

Cliqué

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO



----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ptikuik

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## AZUR

*CLICS GRATUITS POUR DONNER

*http://rainforest.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://breastcancer.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate/global-warming
http://wolves.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com (cliquez sur clic planète aussi dans l'onglet en haut à gauche)
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com
http://www.actuanimaux.com/nous_soutenir.php (cliquez 5 fois sur chaque cause, car on a le droit à 5 clics par cause par jour)
http://sosteckel.com (cliquez sur toutes les publicités avant le forum pour faire des sous)
http://www.sauvonsnosanimaux.com (cliquez sur les publicités)
http://www.cliquonspourlaterre.fr/clic.html (cliquez sur toutes les publicités et respectez le timer lorsqu'il y en a un)

*SONDAGES* 

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca-fait-debat/le-duel/98-faut-il-interdire-les-corridas (voter OUI. On ne peut voter que toutes les 24h.)
http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-que-te-parece-el-uso-de-las-pieles (voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème ou 3ème réponse)
http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/questionnaire/fiche/6298/d/f/1 (contre les Ferias, voter : Non)
http://extratv.warnerbros.com/2009/02/tv_chimp_attacks_victim_critic.php (répondre : NO!)

----------


## AZUR

Plus celui-ci!  
http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite...he/6298/d/f/1/

----------


## AZUR

*CLICS GRATUITS POUR DONNER

*http://rainforest.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://breastcancer.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate/global-warming
http://wolves.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com (cliquez sur clic planète aussi dans l'onglet en haut à gauche)
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com
http://www.actuanimaux.com/nous_soutenir.php (cliquez 5 fois sur chaque cause, car on a le droit à 5 clics par cause par jour)
http://sosteckel.com (cliquez sur toutes les publicités avant le forum pour faire des sous)
http://www.sauvonsnosanimaux.com (cliquez sur les publicités)
http://www.cliquonspourlaterre.fr/clic.html (cliquez sur toutes les publicités et respectez le timer lorsqu'il y en a un)

*SONDAGES* 

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca-fait-debat/le-duel/98-faut-il-interdire-les-corridas (voter OUI. On ne peut voter que toutes les 24h.)
http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-que-te-parece-el-uso-de-las-pieles (voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème ou 3ème réponse)
http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/questionnaire/fiche/6298/d/f/1 (contre les Ferias, voter : Non)
http://extratv.warnerbros.com/2009/02/tv_chimp_attacks_victim_critic.php (répondre : NO!)
http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162&rs=SHEnGghttp://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg]http://rm.angusreidforum.com/?cid=1162rs=SHEnGg(voter YES pour interdire la chasse aux phoques; on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour contrairement aux autres!)

http://www.linternaute.com/actualite...he/6298/d/f/1/

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k: 

pour bannir la chassse aux phoques : apparemment ça ne marche plus ???

----------


## AZUR

Exact= en plus, je l'avais vu hier!    ::  

CLICS GRATUITS POUR DONNER

http://rainforest.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://breastcancer.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate/global-warming
http://wolves.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com (cliquez sur clic planète aussi dans l'onglet en haut à gauche)
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com
http://www.actuanimaux.com/nous_soutenir.php (cliquez 5 fois sur chaque cause, car on a le droit à 5 clics par cause par jour)
http://sosteckel.com (cliquez sur toutes les publicités avant le forum pour faire des sous)
http://www.sauvonsnosanimaux.com (cliquez sur les publicités)
http://www.cliquonspourlaterre.fr/clic.html (cliquez sur toutes les publicités et respectez le timer lorsqu'il y en a un)

SONDAGES

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/...e-les-corridas (voter OUI. On ne peut voter que toutes les 24h.)
http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/2...-de-las-pieles (voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème ou 3ème réponse)
http://www.linternaute.com/actualite...che/6298/d/f/1 (contre les Ferias, voter : Non)
http://extratv.warnerbros.com/2009/0...tim_critic.php (répondre : NO!)

----------


## ptikuik

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ptikuik

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO



----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO



----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ptikuik

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Vanille12

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO



----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## bonnyanoie

:Embarrassment: k: 

je connaissais déjà quelques clics gratuits mais pas autant
merci

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ptikuik

> CLICS GRATUITS POUR DONNER
> 
> http://rainforest.care2.com
> http://bigcats.care2.com
> http://breastcancer.care2.com
> http://pets.care2.com
> http://babyseals.care2.com
> http://oceans.care2.com
> http://primates.care2.com
> ...


  :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO



----------


## JUMECA

vous pouvez aussi cliquer 5 fois sur chaque fiche de ce lien : 

http://abandons.actuanimaux.com/baron.php

----------


## JUMECA

CLICS GRATUITS POUR DONNER

http://rainforest.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://breastcancer.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate/global-warming
http://wolves.care2.com
http://clicanimaux.com (cliquez sur clic planète aussi dans l'onglet en haut à gauche)
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com
http://www.actuanimaux.com/nous_soutenir.php (cliquez 5 fois sur chaque cause, car on a le droit à 5 clics par cause par jour)http://abandons.actuanimaux.com/baron.php
http://sosteckel.com (cliquez sur toutes les publicités avant le forum pour faire des sous)
http://www.sauvonsnosanimaux.com (cliquez sur les publicités)
http://www.cliquonspourlaterre.fr/clic.html (cliquez sur toutes les publicités et respectez le timer lorsqu'il y en a un)

SONDAGES

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas (voter OUI. On ne peut voter que toutes les 24h.)
http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... las-pieles (voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème ou 3ème réponse)
http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 6298/d/f/1 (contre les Ferias, voter : Non)
http://extratv.warnerbros.com/2009/02/t ... critic.php (répondre : NO!)

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO



----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

CLICS GRATUITS POUR DONNER

http://rainforest.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://breastcancer.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate/global-warming
http://wolves.care2.com

http://clicanimaux.com (cliquez sur clic planète aussi dans l'onglet en haut à gauche)
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

http://www.actuanimaux.com/nous_soutenir.php (cliquez 5 fois sur chaque cause, car on a le droit à 5 clics par cause par jour)

http://abandons.actuanimaux.com/baron.php

http://sosteckel.com (cliquez sur toutes les publicités avant le forum pour faire des sous)
http://www.sauvonsnosanimaux.com (cliquez sur les publicités)
http://www.cliquonspourlaterre.fr/clic.html (cliquez sur toutes les publicités et respectez le timer lorsqu'il y en a un)

SONDAGES

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas (voter OUI. On ne peut voter que toutes les 24h.)
http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... las-pieles (voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème ou 3ème réponse)
http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 6298/d/f/1 (contre les Ferias, voter : Non)
http://extratv.warnerbros.com/2009/02/t ... critic.php (répondre : NO!)

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Cerise15

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ptikuik

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ptikuik

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## bamboo49

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celko

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ptikuik

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

CLICS GRATUITS POUR DONNER :

http://rainforest.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://breastcancer.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate/global-warming
http://wolves.care2.com

http://clicanimaux.com (cliquez sur clic planète aussi dans l'onglet en haut à gauche)
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

http://www.actuanimaux.com/nous_soutenir.php (cliquez 5 fois sur chaque cause, car on a le droit à 5 clics par cause par jour)

http://abandons.actuanimaux.com/baron.php (cliquez 5 fois sur chaque cause, car on a le droit à 5 clics par cause par jour)

http://sosteckel.com (cliquez sur toutes les publicités avant le forum pour faire des sous)
http://www.sauvonsnosanimaux.com (cliquez sur les publicités)
http://www.cliquonspourlaterre.fr/clic.html (cliquez sur toutes les publicités et respectez le timer lorsqu'il y en a un)

SONDAGES

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas (voter OUI. On ne peut voter que toutes les 24h.)
http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... las-pieles (voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème ou 3ème réponse)
http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 6298/d/f/1 (contre les Ferias, voter : Non)
http://extratv.warnerbros.com/2009/02/t ... critic.php (répondre : NO!)

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## florannie

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## florannie

:Embarrassment: k:  florannie

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celine33

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Cerise15

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## La-etitia67

:Embarrassment: k:  , envoyé à tout mes contacts sur facebook   ::

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## florannie

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## La-etitia67

:kao8:  petit clic journalier fait...

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Cerise15

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

CLICS GRATUITS POUR DONNER :

http://rainforest.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://breastcancer.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate/global-warming
http://wolves.care2.com

http://clicanimaux.com (cliquez sur clic planète aussi dans l'onglet en haut à gauche)
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

http://www.actuanimaux.com/nous_soutenir.php (cliquez 5 fois sur chaque cause, car on a le droit à 5 clics par cause par jour)

http://abandons.actuanimaux.com/baron.php (cliquez 5 fois sur chaque cause, car on a le droit à 5 clics par cause par jour)

http://sosteckel.com (cliquez sur toutes les publicités avant le forum pour faire des sous)
http://www.sauvonsnosanimaux.com (cliquez sur les publicités)
http://www.cliquonspourlaterre.fr/clic.html (cliquez sur toutes les publicités et respectez le timer lorsqu'il y en a un)

SONDAGES

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas (voter OUI. On ne peut voter que toutes les 24h.)
http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... las-pieles (voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème ou 3ème réponse)
http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 6298/d/f/1 (contre les Ferias, voter : Non)
http://extratv.warnerbros.com/2009/02/t ... critic.php (répondre : NO!)

----------


## laura-nala

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Cerise15

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Cerise15

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## frimousse cora

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CARONYNA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## eva53

Dans la catégorie des sites qui peuvent permettent à des asso. de gagner quelques piecettes, je voulais signaler ceux qui rémunèrent pour la lecture de mails publicitaires. C'est seulement 1 à 2 centimes de gagner à chaque fois , par contre, on peut gagner davantage par le système des parrinages.

En particulier, le site Money millionnaire donne en ce moment *2 par parrainage*. Et ill ne faut pas avoir peur de voir sa boîte mail envahie, c'est seulement 1 à 2 mails par jour à ouvrir puis supprimer.

Au bout d'un certain temps, vous pouvez gagner 12,50  dont vous faites ce que vous voulez. Dernière chose : jusqu'au 15 décembre, *il y a un concours de parrainage avec 250  à gagner*.

Alors, si vous êtes adeptes du clic, voici le lien pour que l'association "Tous pour Eux" vous parraine, sachant qu'on reverse l'argent récolté par différents moyens à un refuge ou une association (par tranche de 500 )


http://www.moneymillionnaire.fr/?u=621864c=frrt=2

----------


## misty32

clique sur clic.animaux et actu animaux  tous les jours.    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## florannie

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celko

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CLICS GRATUITS POUR DONNER :

http://rainforest.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://breastcancer.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate/global-warming
http://wolves.care2.com

http://clicanimaux.com (cliquez sur clic planète aussi dans l'onglet en haut à gauche)
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

http://www.actuanimaux.com/nous_soutenir.php (cliquez 5 fois sur chaque cause, car on a le droit à 5 clics par cause par jour)

http://abandons.actuanimaux.com/baron.php (cliquez 5 fois sur chaque cause, car on a le droit à 5 clics par cause par jour)

http://sosteckel.com (cliquez sur toutes les publicités avant le forum pour faire des sous)
http://www.sauvonsnosanimaux.com (cliquez sur les publicités)
http://www.cliquonspourlaterre.fr/clic.html (cliquez sur toutes les publicités et respectez le timer lorsqu'il y en a un)

SONDAGES

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas (voter OUI. On ne peut voter que toutes les 24h.)
http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... las-pieles (voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème ou 3ème réponse)
http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 6298/d/f/1 (contre les Ferias, voter : Non)
http://extratv.warnerbros.com/2009/02/t ... critic.php (répondre : NO!)

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celine33

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Golden92

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ptikuik

:kao2:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Cerise15

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## JUMECA

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## kouma

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Cerise15

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Cerise15

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Cerise15

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Cerise15

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Meg-anne

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Cerise15

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Cerise15

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Cerise15

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Cerise15

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Cerise15

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Cerise15

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ptikuik

Petit UP en passant ^^
Pensez à cliquer, c'est gratuit et ça prend quelques minutes   ::  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CLICS GRATUITS POUR DONNER :

http://rainforest.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://breastcancer.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate/global-warming
http://wolves.care2.com

http://clicanimaux.com (cliquez sur clic planète aussi dans l'onglet en haut à gauche)
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

http://www.actuanimaux.com/nous_soutenir.php (cliquez 5 fois sur chaque cause, car on a le droit à 5 clics par cause par jour)

http://abandons.actuanimaux.com/baron.php (cliquez 5 fois sur chaque cause, car on a le droit à 5 clics par cause par jour)

http://sosteckel.com (cliquez sur toutes les publicités avant le forum pour faire des sous)
http://www.sauvonsnosanimaux.com (cliquez sur les publicités)
http://www.cliquonspourlaterre.fr/clic.html (cliquez sur toutes les publicités et respectez le timer lorsqu'il y en a un)

SONDAGES

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas (voter OUI. On ne peut voter que toutes les 24h.)
http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... las-pieles (voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème ou 3ème réponse)
http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 6298/d/f/1 (contre les Ferias, voter : Non)
http://extratv.warnerbros.com/2009/02/t ... critic.php (répondre : NO!)

----------


## AZUR

*
CLICS GRATUITS POUR DONNER* :

http://rainforest.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://breastcancer.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate/global-warming
http://wolves.care2.com

http://clicanimaux.com (cliquez sur clic planète aussi dans l'onglet en haut à gauche)
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

http://www.actuanimaux.com/nous_soutenir.php (cliquez 5 fois sur chaque cause, car on a le droit à 5 clics par cause par jour)

http://abandons.actuanimaux.com/baron.php (cliquez 5 fois sur chaque cause, car on a le droit à 5 clics par cause par jour)

http://sosteckel.com (cliquez sur toutes les publicités avant le forum pour faire des sous)
http://animal-ami.naturalforum.net = clic solidaire pour aider l'asso ANIMAL AMI qui a de gros besoins  (asso de chats de Nafnaf) 
http://www.clicbank.fr/liste%20demande.html = ANIMAL AMI (votez au Weborama)


http://www.sauvonsnosanimaux.com (cliquez sur les publicités)
http://www.cliquonspourlaterre.fr/clic.html (cliquez sur toutes les publicités et respectez le timer lorsqu'il y en a un)
*
SONDAGES*

http://www.vsd.fr/contenu-editorial/ca- ... s-corridas (voter OUI. On ne peut voter que toutes les 24h.)
http://www.trendencias.com/2007/11/22-q ... las-pieles (voter contre la fourrure, choisissez la 2ème ou 3ème réponse)
http://www.linternaute.com/actualite/qu ... 6298/d/f/1 (contre les Ferias, voter : Non)
http://extratv.warnerbros.com/2009/02/t ... critic.php (répondre : NO!) [b]

Voilà, j'ai ajouté un site et un weborama d'asso ; elle est en grande difficulté et pas assez connue! 
 :merci:  pour eux!
 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## AZUR

Houla, plus personne ne clique ou presque?    ::

----------


## AZUR

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## AZUR

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celine33

je clique tous les jours    ::  

 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## AZUR

:merci: 
Mais il y avait davantage de monde avant!    ::  
 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celine33

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## celine33

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Siouxie

Je clique tous les jours depuis + d'un an....

----------


## save-animals

UP, je signale une petite action qu'on peut faire et que je m'apprête à faire, personnellement, j'ai l'intention de les afficher sur les panneaux devant les écoles avec pour colle eau + farine ^^, d'en mettre un ou plusieurs dans les boîtes aux lettres des écoles ou collèges en expliquant la démarche et d'afficher ça au rez-de-chaussée de chez moi  :

COMMENT OBTENIR LES FLYERS DACTUanimaux ?
Les flyers sont de petites affichettes de publicité pour le site dACTUanimaux à distribuer partout où vous allez et où vous êtes connus ET aux ENFANTS pour lécole.
Dans le but de sensibiliser le plus grand nombre de personnes à la cause animale. (de langlais FLY =voler= volants).
Pour les recevoir il suffit denvoyer une enveloppe KRAFT (renforcée pour quils soient en bon état à larrivée) à :

Actuanimaux  BP 70342  75826 Paris.

Cette enveloppe doit être à votre propre adresse et déjà affranchie SELON la quantité de flyers souhaitée :
pour 1O flyers : 0,95 euros
pour 5O flyers : 2,30 euros
pour 1OO flyers : 3,15 euros
Bien-sûr il faut mettre cette enveloppe affranchie dans une autre enveloppe destinée à ACTUanimaux.

----------


## save-animals

Vidéos à diffuser : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g11zRIU6 ... ure=relmfu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFPoAU8t ... ideo_title

----------


## ptikuik

petit UP pour le topic    :Embarrassment: k: 

un ptit clic, c'est rapide et gratuit..
hésitez pas   :kao2:

----------


## Masha

Fait   ::

----------


## Sabtou

Je clique tous les jours. Aujourd'hui, illumination ! 
Pour les pas bavard-e-s comme moi qui n'utilisent pas tout leur forfait mobile, les sms surtaxés pour des sauvetages ponctuels permettent de donner le solde non utilisé aux animaux plutôt qu'à votre opérateur !

----------


## Sabtou

je parlais de clicanimaux.com

----------


## corazone59

UP continuons  ::

----------


## corazone59

Je ne sais pas si ce post est toujours d'actualité  :Confused: 

Si oui il y a ce lien à ajouter : http://www.soscouvertures.com/

Rappel des autres liens à cliquer :

*CLICS GRATUITS POUR DONNER :*

http://rainforest.care2.com
http://bigcats.care2.com
http://breastcancer.care2.com
http://pets.care2.com
http://babyseals.care2.com
http://oceans.care2.com
http://primates.care2.com
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate/global-warming
http://wolves.care2.com

http://clicanimaux.com (cliquez pour chaque rubrique : animaux, chiens, chats, ferme)
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com

http://actuanimaux.com/ (rubrique "sauvons les". Cliquez 5 fois sur chaque photo de chaque cause, car on a le droit à 5 clics par animal/cause par jour)

http://sosteckel.com (cliquez sur toutes les publicités avant le forum pour faire des sous)
http://www.sauvonsnosanimaux.com (cliquez sur les publicités)

----------


## Giemma

Cliqué!
Mais je n'arrive pas à ouvrir actuanimaux...

----------


## duma762000

voici le lien ActuAnimaux : http://actuanimaux.com/

autre site : http://www.aideanimaux.com/         (5 clics + vidéos à visionner ou si on se connecte: 8 clics + videos à visionner) En ce moment, les videos se font rares (congés)

http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/sauvez_chiens.php

http://www.1action1don.com/

http://www.mailforgood.com/PageSearc...=1&rpp=5&t=Ani

Attention, en ce moment les videos sont rares, il faut insister et revenir régulièrement
A vos souris

----------


## Giemma

Merci Duma.

----------


## bab

http://www.aideanimaux.com/parrainage-animal?ani=127

http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrainer/animaux/acadou

cliqué

----------


## Franck83

UP et petite mise à jour des sites d'aides aux animaux clic solidaire du moment : 

https://www.animalwebaction.com  tous les jours des nouveaux animaux à aider. (clic gratuit + dons)

https://www.clicanimaux.com  tous les jours des nouveaux animaux à aider. (clic gratuit + dons)

https://www.lassuranceapepette.com/a...x-des-refuges/  1 clic gratuit/jour pour augmenter la cagnotte

https://actuanimaux.com


Tous à vos souris.

----------


## aurore27

je clique chaque jour 3 fois sur le site animalwebaction.com et viens de cliquer lassuranceapepette.com

----------

